# Stupid layers, growing out hair. need suggestions



## RoseyPosey (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey girls.

It seems like for the LONGEST time ive been trying to grow out my hair/layers.

I have medium length hair, with my longest layer at about 2-3 inches above my bra in the back. but my shortest layer is about my chin/neck length.

I have naturally curly hair which tends to be more dry. But it isnt that bad except for my ends. And unfortunately, i have ends all over my head because of these stupid layers.

They are started to get really scraggly looking, even when i flat iron my hair, and using my CHI silk infusion. 

I really want to grow out all of my layers, so i have ONE length, and then sort of start over.

I was thinking that this weekend i would get just the bottom layer trimmed, and not all over like all my layers. Because everytime i do, its like the layers are just getting cut shorter, and i can never grow them out?

Should i do that or just have them trimmed all over and then just keep getting the bottom trimmed?

I do have a deep hair conditioner/mask that i just picked up at the beauty supply store. i just forget to use it, but i am going ot start using it liek 3 times a week to see if it helps my hair more. 

I just am sick of these layers and am unsure how to go about growing them out and not cutting the layered ends.


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 5, 2008)

the best way to grow out your layers is to keep trimming them. the more you trim your hair the faster it grows. if you dont trim it at all by the time its all one length the part that was layered will have splits so far up that it will look very dry like straw, which totally defeats the purpose of having one length hair. especially during the winter months ask your hairdresser for a deep reconstructor to help with some of the dryness.

HTH


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks prettybaby! Thats what i figured. IT just seems every hairdresser is so snip happy that they dont get that i just want a "dusting". which is hairdresser lingo means LESS then a trim, just the dead ends lol.

Plus, im new to this area, so im afraid of finding a new hairdresser! 

I will give it a go. thanks! thats what i figured!


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of growing out layers and I just ask them to trim the bottom ONLY. But that's because I don't have any problems with split ends. Yet.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hair myth number 1: Trimming your ends doesn't make your hair grow faster by any means. FACT. don't let that fool you. 

If your hair grows at 1 inch per month, then it grows at 1 inch per month... how on earth is doing anything to the ends of your hair that is say 2 years or more old (depending on the length of your hair) going to do anything to the roots? By getting your trimmed, you are removing the dead ends of your hair (all hair is dead technically but I won't go into that) therefore you will get less breakage, therefore your hair will 'grow' instead of breaking and staying the same length. It is still growing the same rate as always. 

If I'm honest with you, the best thing you can do is let it grow and get it trimmed every 6 weeks. 
When you go to your stylist, ask them not to 'chip into' or 'slice' into your layers... if you know what I mean, then basically it is ripping your hair out. Yes it makes a nice texturised and thinned out effect, but it is ripping your hair out and therefore causing breakage. If you just cut the bottom, you are still going to be left with breaking layers on the top of your head, therefore you will still be having short layers. 

Patience is the key when it comes to damaged hair. In my opinion, as someone who works in a hairdressers and has used various 'deep conditioning products' ranging from Alterna to Herbal Essences, the ONLY thing that will get your hair back to its original form is either a) patience or b) Tanagra (a very pricey treatment that DOES take your hair back to its natural state... search the internet for details). 

Overall, you either get it considerably chopped off so its at your shortest layer, or you wait it out unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope that helps a little bit, even if its a bit blunt!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree, trimming wont help your hair grow faster.  Time and patience is key.  As for the split/frayed ends you should deep condition it ever other day, you can have split ends but as long as you can get away with it by styling and mosturising your fine.  I love redkens cocoa butter deep conditioner

I'd say just let it grow, skip the trimming unless your hair really looks like it needs it.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_thanks prettybaby! Thats what i figured. IT just seems every hairdresser is so snip happy that they dont get that i just want a "dusting". which is hairdresser lingo means LESS then a trim, just the dead ends lol.

Plus, im new to this area, so im afraid of finding a new hairdresser! 

I will give it a go. thanks! thats what i figured!_

 
At my salon, if you are nervous about a new hairdresser, then let whoever you speak to on the phone etc know. If I have a client on the phone who says they have had bad experiences and are especially wary about new stylists, then I write on their notes that they are. I'm not saying we're not careful with every new client by any means, but there are obviously some clients who have had terrible experiences beforehand. Explain truly and clearly what you exactly what done... There's nothing more annoying than a client saying 'do what you think suits me'. Albeit thats more for colour, but you do get clients for restyles who say that. Suit and preference are very different words!! If you're unhappy half way through or after, let them know. In my experience with our stylists if something is wrong, they would rather them know and redo it instead of someone else redoing it! Not every hairdresser is snip happy at all remember... they're there to make you feel and look beautiful and tend to your every hair needs! My salon has 15 stylists and in the two years i've been there I've only seen about 10 redos maximum... and thats usually down to miscommuncation between the client and the stylist. Go to a reputable salon too, that always helps!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 7, 2008)

Just give it time. I'm going through the same thing. Even when I straighten it, i'm like "wtf". 
And echoing vocaltest, it definitely isn't true that regular trims will make it grow faster.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks ladies. i know trimming it doesnt make it grow faster. TRUST me i know that lol. I am going to geta trim so the split ends dont keep splitting higher and higher. They are looking raggy! UGH! 

I keep forgetting to use my deep conditioner. it does help, i just forget! UGH!


----------

